# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  error '8004e025' , COM+ Activation failed

## Lennart

After re-registering the ASPdb component, I get the following message indicating an error on the first line after creating the object where I use an ASPdb function (e.g. MyDB.dbQuickprops or MyDB.dbUnit):

&#34;error &#39;8004e025&#39; 
COM+ Activation failed because an initialization function failed. Check the event log for more information.&#34;


Microsoft gives the following on this: 
--------------
SYMPTOMS
Create a component that implements IObjectConstruct::Construct. Configure the component as a COM+ application and enable the object construction property, but do not provide a constructor string.

Attempting to instantiate the COM+ object results in the following error: 

Error 8004e025 Automation Error
COM+ Activation function failed because an initialization function failed. 

WORKAROUND
The workaround for this problem is to enter a dummy string or just spaces in the Constructor String field. 
-------------------------

Any ideas?

----------


## Lennart

Apparently, the problem is caused by disenabling the session state in IIS.
Then, ASPdb component or any other &#39;session level&#39; component can not function properly.


------------
Lennart at 3/6/01 3:23:34 PM

After re-registering the ASPdb component, I get the following message indicating an error on the first line after creating the object where I use an ASPdb function (e.g. MyDB.dbQuickprops or MyDB.dbUnit):

&#34;error &#39;8004e025&#39; 
COM+ Activation failed because an initialization function failed. Check the event log for more information.&#34;


Microsoft gives the following on this: 
--------------
SYMPTOMS
Create a component that implements IObjectConstruct::Construct. Configure the component as a COM+ application and enable the object construction property, but do not provide a constructor string.

Attempting to instantiate the COM+ object results in the following error: 

Error 8004e025 Automation Error
COM+ Activation function failed because an initialization function failed. 

WORKAROUND
The workaround for this problem is to enter a dummy string or just spaces in the Constructor String field. 
-------------------------

Any ideas?

----------

